# Feelin' the Sharp Love



## mr drinky (Feb 26, 2015)

Today I was eating at the restaurant of yet another amazing forum member. I drank some beer and had a shot of Jameson with a pickle juice chaser. It was good; it made me happy.

But it got better. It always does it seems.

I was later sent out a half sheet full of smoked meats, ribs, chili, cole slaw and other good meaty things. It tasted amazing.

When talking with the fellow member, the conversation eventually landed on some of the less savory aspects of the forums: knives not delivered, passarounds stolen, crazy members whose stories didn't pan out, etc. 

After each episode that could have made people do passarounds less, donate less, and not give in general -- it didn't happen. Members kept on doing it: replacing stolen knives, sending out passarounds, pay-it-forwards, helping out members when needed, whatever...

I'm kind of gushy right now because I have been drinking wine (and other things) and I also just met some very generous members in MSP who set new standards for me. But I also was also just served a crazy good plate of food by brainsausage. Thank you sir, and thank you all. 

k.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sadly, with the good comes the bad, the great followed by the "ugly". I'm always impressed with the core of this forum, its generosity and willingness to share. It's a shame others try to exploit this in negative ways.

To them I say "meh". That's about all I figure they're worth. If it wasn't here I'm sure they leech on somewhere else


----------



## panda (Feb 27, 2015)

josh is pretty rad dude.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 27, 2015)

I hate shipping stuff.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 27, 2015)

Had a great time hanging out with you today Karring. Thanks for the kind words (and the excuse to to sit down and have a mid day beer and put off prep for a bit). I rarely have a chance to really geek out on knives off forum, and Karring is a KNIFEGEEK. I've already made two truly awesome, and lasting friends offline due to this forum(Panda, and JohhnyChance), and today I made another. 

I gotta say- this forum has some really great peeps hanging around. Yeah there's been a couple $hitheads that have tried to take advantage of the generosity here, but the deep down decent members see past that crap and understand what a truly rare thing this place is: a community.


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

The tone of this forum is what keeps me here. There are exceptions to the rule, but not enough to drag this place down. 

Luckily - I was not in the need yet, but I have seen others getting help and support when the times got hard. If anything it reminds me that I myself should do more to help. I am glad and thankful I can hang around here.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 27, 2015)

I have just participated in my first pass around. And I must say it was a great experience to get to use such a great knife, a style I have never tried before and great generosity from everyone to make it work


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 27, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> I hate shipping stuff.



Strangely, that topic did come up. Your aversion to shipping is well known. 

k.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 27, 2015)

Salty shipped me just fine.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 27, 2015)

mr drinky said:


> Strangely, that topic did come up. Your aversion to shipping is well known.
> 
> k.



I laughed when I saw that post. Icing on the cake.


----------



## tkern (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicely done Josh and K.


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 2, 2015)

Great Thread........Soooo.....How do you explain to a "NORMAL" person you are driving 6+ hours in an RV to meet a group of knife nuts....That are really total strangers.....Who does that kinda $hit!!!!!.....We do!!!....There is an Outstanding group of people on this forum...I have not been disappointed meeting anyone on here yet.....and hopefully never will


----------



## brianh (Mar 2, 2015)

There are some REALLY awesome people here. Kind and generous.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Salty shipped me just fine.



My office girl does it these days. 
I'm not sure why I didn't think of that sooner.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 4, 2015)

RRLOVER said:


> Great Thread........Soooo.....How do you explain to a "NORMAL" person you are driving 6+ hours in an RV to meet a group of knife nuts....That are really total strangers.....Who does that kinda $hit!!!!!.....We do!!!....There is an Outstanding group of people on this forum...I have not been disappointed meeting anyone on here yet.....and hopefully never will



I told my co-workers and they looked at me with some very puzzled faces. They've known me for some time so they know who they are dealing with, but they were stilled a bit confused. :beatinghead:

There's a reason this forum has been as successful as it has been, especially considering it deals with such a niche product. In all reality, the world of fine kitchen cutlery is tiny compared to some categories out there. Our core membership is just a great group of guys and gals. I can't wait until the next gathering!!!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 4, 2015)

And btw, the dogs that go walking in front of my house now always seem to make a pit stop where the motorhome was parked. I think Bullet and Winston left some good smells.

k.


----------



## experimentalist (Mar 4, 2015)

I just looked at my email and found out someone on here tried to access my account more than 5 times and was locked out with an IP address very different than mine on Feb 18th. 

So there do seem to be some unsavory characters on here. 

They should know I have the equipment to rough chop them, pour consummé over them and serve them as a savory dish anyway.

Stay positive and know that there are some good folks here too.


----------



## krx927 (Mar 5, 2015)

experimentalist said:


> I just looked at my email and found out someone on here tried to access my account more than 5 times and was locked out with an IP address very different than mine on Feb 18th.
> 
> So there do seem to be some unsavory characters on here.
> 
> ...



I received the same email today. I googled IP and it is saying it is from China. 

Go figure?!


----------

